# Forum Contacts & Links Estimating & Quoting  Wall removal weight bearing cost

## Whistle4it

Hi
We are wanting to have 2 internal walls removed to open plan our kitchen, dining and living area.
We believe one of the walls is an original external wall with an extension added on the back of our house so this will most likely be a load bearing wall.
Our house is over 80 years old and has had numerous upgrades and extensions in it's lifetime, including removal of original external weatherboards and replacement of tin roof to a tiled roof. 
Ceilings are also over 9ft and the roof is high pitched, including over the extension area behind the suspected load bearing previously external wall. 
Looking to get a rough guestimate on what a contractor would charge for this job. Even a rough price range would be helpful as we really have no idea what to expect.
We are waiting on one quote so far. 
Please help!!,

----------


## Moondog55

We need plans and pictures to even start with a guesstimate and that guess could be 100% out of whack. A 9foot ceiling in a house 80YO doesn't sound right tho and neither does replacing a steel roof with tiles. What size is the proposed opening?
A weeks work maybe? So how about 3 men at $45- an hour for 36 hours, plus materials plus builders margins plus 100%- as builders mark-up to cover insurance, holiday pay, super subs and such ???
$25k-???????

----------

